# 2014 Fish Fry RSVP



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Please look at the list and post up if there are any corrections I need to make.
I don't know if some of you are bringing family or friends with you.
There is still plenty of room if you have not RSVP'd yet.
Come meet some new friends!


----------



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

*Rsvp*

Jerome-2


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Jerome said:


> Jerome-2


Jerome 2 added. Thank you!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*fish fry*

There will be 2 should we bring anything.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

There will be the two of us.Me and my son.I see lots of 2coolers celebrity on the list would not want to miss this event.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

You can probably add another 5 or so neighbors, and 12-15 other friends, co-workers, clients.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

sea hunt 202 said:


> There will be 2 should we bring anything.





brucevannguyen said:


> There will be the two of us.Me and my son.I see lots of 2coolers celebrity on the list would not want to miss this event.





Kickapoo Duke said:


> You can probably add another 5 or so neighbors, and 12-15 other friends, co-workers, clients.


Changes made.
Ladies and gentleman, I am proud to announce that we broke the 100 barrier!!!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I got the plates and 4 more gallons oil in my posession PLus the fish fry, cocktail sause and tartar sauce. Ready for Blast off.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

2 out of the three Stooges will be there plus one guest RSVPed:brew:.

Thanks


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

3StoogesFishing said:


> 2 out of the three Stooges will be there plus one guest RSVPed:brew:.
> 
> Thanks


Gotcha thanks!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Guests on 2Cool*

OK you guys, I see lots of guests ( not members on 2Cool) checking out our thread. This is a great time to join 2Cool and come meet some new friends!
Even if you don't join yet, bring a dish if you can, and just come join us. Directions will be posted soon on the main sticky thread.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Over 100! WOW! Where can I get a 55 gallon stainless buffet tray for the Nanner Puddin? May have to put Nabisco and Chiquita Bananas on a second shift to get enough supplies.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

DIRECTIONS are now posted on the main thread!!!


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

*Maybe*

Can you put me down as a Maybe? I will be entertaining guests that weekend but Ill stop by if I can sneak away.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

ChrisH2 said:


> Can you put me down as a Maybe? I will be entertaining guests that weekend but Ill stop by if I can sneak away.


You bet!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow this event is starting to look like something pretty organized. Not even close to what we imagined it would be when we first came up with the idea a few years ago. Remember back when? At the state park, and 30 or so great 2 coolers. That was my first day to meet so many great folks. I remember Loy was doing the cooking. He nearly did himself in on that event.
Standing in the food line, I met Duke and Matt and Loy. Carol came around introducing herself to all of us. Grady was out on the back porch while the fish were cooking. And of course, the mayor, Sunbeam, came up and shared all of his stuff with all of us. Great day. It continues to be a great day. To all who come, you're in for a real treat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Added one to the Troutsnot's


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

106 now!


----------



## ask Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

I am planning to attend bringing my wife and 84 year old Mother In Law(She lives on the lake in Pine Harbor). 3 total. Looking forward to meeting new friends. I am friend of Crazy Bass. Let me know what I can bring also I can come out early and help prepare.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Put me in for 2


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

I plan to be there as well. What can I bring?
Will there be enough parking space?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It's a good thing Catfish1990 stepped up to the plate( where was lx22f/c's help?) with some(20#s!) of imported Lake Texana cat fish fillets :fishy:. Or we just might have been looking :ac550: at white bass 
Somewhere in the neighborhood of 115?
This will be a big fish fish fry, Duke ya ready for this?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey i got fry all this fish up. If you hadn't gone off Drum fishing then you would have had plenty and not needed help. The clock is ticking ðŸ• almost show time!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

We have 112!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

See 115 spot on, maybe. You know I'm kidding Robert, we have plenty of cat fish I called in reinforcements since I'm on injured reserve.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I just wanted to say that the success of our fish frys (in my opinion) is due to the fact that we have a generous host (Kickapoo Duke) who has allowed us to use his home for several years. His location is ideal with a boat ramp next door and plentiful parking. This year however, the parking situation may be more interesting with 115 or so people. The food is always top notch and the camaraderie unbeatable! Thank you Duke for your hospitality!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Update.


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ladies, Ladies (Sunbeam & Ix22f/c) don't worry... We'll have plenty of fish.. Daddy's got you covered..  LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

I meant Shadslinger.. Sorry for bringing you into this Sunbeam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Catfish1990 said:


> Ladies, Ladies (Sunbeam & Ix22f/c) don't worry... We'll have plenty of fish.. Daddy's got you covered..  LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Catfish1990 said:


> I meant Shadslinger.. Sorry for bringing you into this Sunbeam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thread just got more interesting!
So are you saying Shadslinger and lx22f/c are ladies?
Second question, the Daddy part. Looking are your age, Shadslinger, lx22f/c, and Sunbeam combined are older than you by 8 times!


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just had to add my two cents in there and couldn't let them bring my name in it and get away without me saying anything.. It's all fun and games... Just wait till Saturday.. It'll be even better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, but it's those "older" guys like Shadslinger, lx22f/c, and Sunbeam that keep us young 'ens in the game. Actually I think only one of those three have any years on me. 
BTW parking is alway ample. If need be, we'll assign Matt to be the parking attendent.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Catfish1990 said:


> I meant Shadslinger.. Sorry for bringing you into this Sunbeam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be sorry for bringing him into anything. See you in the am tomorrow Duke, gonna check a few spots first, will give you a call.


----------



## Gatorbait#1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I will probably have a total of 3 in my party, counting me.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*********#1 said:


> i will probably have a total of 3 in my party, counting me.


----------



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

*Fish fry*

FYI 
My wife just informed me are watching 2 of the grand kids this weekend so there will be 4 of us.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Jerome said:


> FYI
> My wife just informed me are watching 2 of the grand kids this weekend so there will be 4 of us.


Ok, so 114 confirmed. 5 maybes!
Lets hit 120!!!!! This is a family friendly event. Children are welcome!


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry but when and where is this? May want to tag along with some dishes if possible.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Carol, just learned we've got two of our grandsons coming along. Better add a couple more to the count.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol can I get some (Sunbeam) Nanner Puddin delivered!!! Unfortunately I will be out of town for this one. Just give it to Loy he can freeze it! LOL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

kickingback said:


> Sorry but when and where is this? May want to tag along with some dishes if possible.


Come on and join us!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=8119433&page=13


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

My bother is coming down can I add one more?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducktracker said:


> My bother is coming down can I add one more?


You bet!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya'll have a Great Time, sorry I can't make it. Post pics please!


----------



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

*Directions to fish fry*

Sorry but can't find directions to fish fry


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Jerome said:


> Sorry but can't find directions to fish fry


Post #125 on Sticky: 2014 Fish Fry Thread.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boatramp on the right. 

I just put out some signs, beginning at the "Y" of Yaupon Cove Dr. and Birch


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry to miss fish fry but got called out to work.


----------

